# الكليات التقنية قسم الاجهزة الطيبة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

هدف الموضوع التعرف على الكليات التقنية قسم الأجهزة الطبية او الهندسة الطبية من ناحية المنهج 

وعدد سنين الدراسة والاقسام والتخصص

في حالة وجوده وهل المتخرج يحمل شهادة هندسية (مهندس) او تقني .

اناشد الجميع في المشاركة .

اجمل المنى .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (16 مايو 2009)

اممم .. بالنسبه لكليات التقنية بالسعوديه .. 

المناهج تدرس باللغة العربيه .. وتقريباً نفس المناهج المعطاهـ .. في جامعة الملك سعود لاكن جامعة الملك سعود تعطيها باللغة الأنجليزية ..

المناهج هي 
http://rct.edu.sa/images/medical%20devices.pdf
بحثت إلين لقيت لك المناهج بكلية التقنية بالسعودية .. 

بالتوفيق اخـوي ..


----------



## Abu arab - (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر أخ شكري على الموضوع الرائع

كما أنني بأمس الحاجة إلى مثل هذه المعومات

خصوصاً عن جامعات الأردن لأني ناوي ادرس بالاردن 

انشاء الله



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اناشد الجميع في المشاركة .


----------



## almathhji (17 مايو 2009)

مافي معلومات كيف ممكن واحد يلاقي هذه الكتب عشان يظمهم لمكتبه المنتدى )


----------



## HABAWY (6 يوليو 2009)

نحصل على لقب مهندس في العراق


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم نحن في العراق ندرس تخصص هندسة الاجهزة الطبية بأربع سنوات والمتخرج من الكلية يحمل شهادة مهندس اما التخصص فيكون لاحقا عند التعيين في المستشفى او حسب الرغبة ....... لانه في الدراسة تكون عامة لمعظم الأجهزة مع دراسة الافكار الهندسية التي تعتمد عليها معظم الأجهزة ...
الدراسة طويلة وصعبة جدا...........
لان قسم الاجهزة هو تخصص يشمل معظم التخصصات الهندسية والطبية ايظا .....
والدراسة باللغة الانكليزية ..........
مع دراسة الاجهزة والكومبيوتر ومختلف المناهج ............................


----------



## المسلم84 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لجامعة دمشق في سوريا:

يتم تدريس الهندسة الطبية كقسم مستقل في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية -همك- وتبلغ مدة الدراسة 5 سنوات
والدراسة باللغة العربية
ويتخرج الطالب كمهندس , وبعدها يكمل الاختصاص إذا أراد.

بالنسبة للمنهاج :
بعد الضغط على الرابط يرجى اختيار المقررات والكتب من القائمة
مقرر الهندسة الطبية


----------



## مهندسة جادة (7 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بكم و موضوع جيد للنقاش
الهندسة الطبية في الاردن حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة في الجامعات التالية:
1-الجامعة الهاشمية( ادرس فيها): و الهندسة 5سنوات باللغة الانجليزية وهي قسم مستقل عن الهندسة الكهربائية و الميكانيك 
2-جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
3-جامعة اليرموك: تم افتتاح فرع جديد للهنسة الطبية اسمه (هندسة نظم حيوية)
4- جامعة عمان الاهلية 

و اكيد اللي بتخرج يسمى مهندس وهو مسجل في نقابة المهندسين و ليس فني لان الفني لا يدرس البكلوريوس في الجامعة و انما يدرس في المعهد لمدة سنتين او ثلاث و يحصل على شهادة دبلوم 

ارجو ان تكونوا قد استفتم من هذه الملومات و اهلا و سهلا بكل الراغبين بالدراسة في الاردن
للمعلومات (الهندسة الطبية في الاردن بجميع فروعها في الجامعات تدرس باللغة الانجليزية)


----------



## مهند المهداوي (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في البداية اد ان اقدم تحية للاخ شكري لما يبادر به من مواضيع و مناقشات فعالة تفيد وتُغني المنتدى بالمعلومات واود ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع .
بالنسبة للكليات التي تدرس مادة هندسة الاجهزة الطبية في العراق توجد لدينا اربعة كليات كانت الاولى هي جامعة الموصل كلية الهندسة في العام 1995 ثم تلتها الكلية التقنية وموقعها في بغداد وهناك ايضا جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة قسم الطب الحياتي كما ان هناك جامعة النهرين كلية الهندسة قسم الاجهزة الطبية في بغداد ايضا.
اما بالنسبة للمناهج فان الطالب تمر عليه الكثير من العلوم الاساسية مثل الميكانيك والكهرباء والالكترونيك وعلوم الحاسبات والادارية الصناعية والرياضيات هذا اضافة الى التشريح والفسيولوجي (علم الوظائف) وكذلك الكيمياء السريرية ويتم الاطلاع على الكثير من الاجهزة خلال فترة الدراسة يتحرج بعدها الطالب بشهادة مهندسة اجهزة طبية او مهندس طب حياتي وهنا اود ان ابين الفرق بين التسميتين وهي ان مهندس الاجهزة الطبية هو اختصاص مباشر يتم من خلاله تخريج كوادر متخصصة في مجال تنصيب و صيانة والاشراف على عمل الاجهزة الطبية في المستشفيات اما الطب الحياتي فانه اختصاص يشمل الاعضاء الصناعية وتصميمها اكثر منه الاجهزة الطبية التي هي اجهزة الكترونية تتعامل مع الانسان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

اخواني وزملائي الأعزاء شكرا جزيلا على تعونكم .

لكن كان اصل الموضوع عن الكليات التقنية قسم الاجهزة الطبية والمنهج المخصص لها فقط .

لقد سمعت ان هناك كليات تقنية وفيها اقسام اجهزة طيبة تخصصية .

تقبلوا احلى الاماني.

البغدادي

البغدادي


----------



## esra06bme (12 يوليو 2009)

in jordan the biomedical engineering is very elegant major... our universities r the best in the middle east and u can see our university website for more informations
www.just.edu.jo


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اضيف انه بالعراق يوجد كلية التقنية وتقسم الى
1-الكلية التقنية الطبية وتشمل الاقسام(التخدير والاشعة والتحليلات المرضية...)ويحصل المتخرج على لقب تقني
2-الكلية التقنية الهندسية والالكترونية وتشمل الاقسام(القدرة والطاقة والاجهزة الطبية)ويمنح لقب معاون مهندس وليس مهندس
3-الكلية التقنية الادارية وتشمل الاقسام (معلوماتية وجودة و............)ويمنح لقب تقني اداري
اما لقب المهندس فيمنح الى خريج كلية الهندسة وليس الى الكلية التقنية


----------



## مهند المهداوي (14 يوليو 2009)

*كليات واقسام تقنيات هندسة الاجهزة الطبية*



المهندسة الطبية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اضيف انه بالعراق يوجد كلية التقنية وتقسم الى
> 1-الكلية التقنية الطبية وتشمل الاقسام(التخدير والاشعة والتحليلات المرضية...)ويحصل المتخرج على لقب تقني
> 2-الكلية التقنية الهندسية والالكترونية وتشمل الاقسام(القدرة والطاقة والاجهزة الطبية)ويمنح لقب معاون مهندس وليس مهندس
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
*اختنا العزيزة المهندسة الطبية نحن مهندسون وعلينا حين نتكلم ان نكون دقيقين في كلامنا حتى لا نؤاخذ عليه.*
*ان هيئة التعليم التقني هي التي تتالف من الكليات التقنية الهندسية والطبية والادارية وهناك التقنية الميكانيكية و مقرها في معهد التكنلوجيا. *
*بالنسبة لخريجي كليات الهندسة فانهم جميعا يُـمنحون لقب معاون مهندس للسنة الاولى بعد تخرجهم لكون خريج كلية الهندسة لا تكون لديه الخبرة الكافية ليستحق لقب المهندس من العام الاول لتخرجه وهو يسري على كل خريجي كليات الهندسة بكل تخصصاتها.*
*وحيث ان الموضوع تم افتتاحه من قبل الاستاذ شكري محمد مشكورا يتحدث عن كليات هندسة تقنيات الاجهزة الطبية فانه يخص كلية التقنيات الكهربائية والالكترونية التي تتالف من ثلاثة اقسام هي:*
*1- **هندسة تقنيات الاجهزة الطبية*
*2- **هندسة تقنيات القدرة*
*3- **هندسة تقنيات الحاسبات*
*اما اقسام هندسة الاجهزة الطبية التابعة لكليات الهندسة التابعة لجامعاتنا العراقية العزيزة فانها تنقسم الى هندسة الطب الحياتي في جامعة بغداد وهندسة الاجهزة الطبية في جامعة النهرين و كذلك هندسة الاجهزة الطبية في جامعة الموصل.*
*وان كان هناك من موضوع يجب ان نتناقش حوله هو التسمية هل يجب ان تكون *
*(هندسة تقنيات الاجهزة الطبية) ام (تقنيات هندسة الاجهزة الطبية)*
*مع تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## احساس القلم (15 يوليو 2009)

أحب أن أضيف أن الهندسة الطبية موجود بالجامعة الألمانية الأردنية وهو تابع لكلية العلوم الطبية المساندة
وتخصص الهندسة الطبية بالأردن يدرس باللغة الإنجليزية وبمعدل ساعات 163 ساعة شاملة التدريب


----------



## جاد مخامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

www. just.edu.jo 
160 hours


----------



## الطيب ياسين (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ شكري واخواني الاعزاء في الكليه التقنيه
قسم هندسة تقنيات الأجهزة الطبية
ملاك قسم هندسة تقنيات الأجهزة الطبية
وصف عمل الخريج 
يؤهل خريج قسم هندسة تقنيات الأجهزة الطبية ليكون مهندسا تطبيقيا ملما بالتقنيات الحديثة في مجال اختصاصه ويكون قادرا على :-
1- نصب وتشغيل مختلف الاجهزة الطبية الالكترونية والكهروميكانيكيةبانواعها ( القياسية , التشخيصية , والعلاجية ).
2- القيام بجدولة وبرمجة اعمال الصيانة الدورية .
3- المساهمة والاشراف في ادامة وصيانة واجراء المعايرة للاجهزة الطبية المختلفة .
4-التصميم والتطوير ومحاولة ايجاد البدائل لبعض الاجزاء المتعلقة بالاجهزة الطبية .
الخطة الدراسية 
السنة الدراسية الأولى
1حقوق انسان 2الرياضيات 3	الرسم الهندسي 4	معامل	-5مبادئ الهندسة الكهربائيه	6الميكانيك 7 تطبيقات الحاسبة8	الكيمياء الطبية9الفيزياء الطبية
السنة الدراسية الثانية
1الديمقراطية	2الرياضيات/3تشريح وفسلجة	4 تطبيقات الحاسبة
5تقنيات واجهزة الكيمياء السريرية	6 مكونات ودوائر الكترونية7	تقنيات رقمية	
8قياسات ومحولات طبية	9اجهزة طبية10التدريب المنهجي
السنة الدراسية الثالثة 
1	تطبيقات الحاسبة	2نظم الكترونية طبية3معالجة اشارة	4نظم اتصالات طبية	5اجهزة طبية/6	معالج وحاسبة دقيقة 7الكترونيات القدرة	8تكنولوجيا الكهرباء9التدريب المنهجي
السنة الدراسية الرابعة
1ادارة مشاريع2	اجهزة طبية /3	نظم سيطرة4هندسة اجهزة الاشعاع5	نظم الليزر الطبية	6	موضوع اختياري	7	تطبيقات الحاسبة	8	مشروع	-


----------



## mid000soft (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى 
افيدونى جزيتم خيرا انا ادرس الان هندسة بعد الانتهاء من دراسة المعهد الصحى هنا بمصر قسم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية وانا الان فنى اجهزة طبية فهل تاهلنى دراسة الالكترونيات كقسم الكترونيات بان الم بكل معلومات الاجهزة الطبية ام اننى يجب على ان احول لجامعة اخرى كالشروق او مصر للعلوم لادرس بها هذا القسم خصيصا 
وش تنصحونى جزيتم خيرا
حيث اتمكن من ان اسوى بها فى عملى بعد التخرج ان شاء الله 
وانهى افضل الجامعات الخاصة لدراسة هذا المجال


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اما في الجزائر فهناك نظامين الكلاسيكي والLMD
بالنسبة للنظام الكلا سيكي فيدرس الطالب سنتين جذع مشترك علوم دقيقة (الكترونيك) وثلاث سنوات تخصص الكترونيك بيوطبي فيتحصل على دبلوم مهندس دولة في هذا المجال.
واما بالنسبة لنظامLMD فيدرس الطالب السنتين في عام دراسي واحد ففي الجذع المشترك يقضي سنتين وسنة تخصص اي مجموع ثلاث سنوات ليسانس+ سنتين تخصص في الهندسة البيوطبية ويتحصل على دبلوم ماستير اي في خمس سنوات ثم يجتاز امتحان الدوكتوراه وفيه عام نظري وسنتين بحث
وبهذا معدل الدراسة 8سنوات ويتخرج بدبلوم docteur en génie biomedicale


----------



## pump-love (22 مارس 2010)

انا ادرس بجامعه الملك سعود 
والدراسه باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## قسوم (22 مارس 2010)

*هل يوجد جامعه في السعوديه تعطي ماجستير اجهزه طبيه ارجو الرد بليز*

ارجو الافاده ممن لديه الخبره 
هل يوجد جامعه في السعوديه تعطي ماجستير اجهزه طبيه ويا ريت بالرياض


----------



## ليث فخري (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم تحياتي لاستاذ مهند على هذه المعلومات عن دراسة ألاجهزة الطبية في العراق لكن أستاذي العزيز نسيت ذكر خريجي المعهد التقني قسم ألاجهزة الطبية وذلك لكونهم لهم ضلع أساسي في مسيرة عمل المستشفيات


----------



## مهند المهداوي (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخ ليث اني ابدا ما انسى تقنيي الاجهزة الطبية لاني كنت في يوم من الايام تقني اجهزة طبية وافتخر بذلك وبعد ذلك اكملت دراستي الجامعية وحصلت على شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة الاجهزة الطبية وتاكيدا على كلامي كنت قد القيت محاضرة عن الجمعية العراقية لتقنيات الاجهزة الطبية اللتي اسستها مع نخبة من اساتذة الجامعات بغداد والنهرين اضافة الى عدد من مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية من وزارة الصحة وذكرت ضمن المحاضرة ان تقني الاجهزة الطبية هو ركيزة اساسية في وزارة الصحة وان الوزارة لا يمكن ان تسير بدونه وتستطيع الاطلاع على تسجيل الفيديو للمحاضرة على موقع الجمعية على الفيس بوك iamet2010
ملاحظة: اتمنى ان لا تعتبر ادارة الملتقى عنوان الفيس بوك وسيلة اتصال لانه موقع اجتماعي عام والجمعية ذات منحى علمي بحت متخصصة في مجال الاجهزة الطبية
مع تحياتي​


----------



## أنس العيسة (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب هندسة اجهزه طبية في فلسطين , وجد اني اعتبر هذا التخصص من ارقى فروع الهندسة , ويتخرج الطالب لدينا بشهاده بكالوريوس هندسة بعد 5 سنوات دراسة (وشكرا جزيلا الكم على هذا الاهتمام) ,


----------



## الهندسي 100 (9 يناير 2012)

انا ايظا مهندس اجهزة طبية لماذا يحارب مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية في دوائر الصحة


----------

